# Dull coat to shiny coat?



## MagicDestiny (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey guys! Does anyone have any tips on getting a horse's dull, winter coat to have more shine in it? I have a friend who has a horse that she's taking to a horse show at the end of the month, but his coat was looking a little dull, so I wanted to give her some suggestions on what she could do to make it a bit more presentable. He's definitely in pasture condition, and rarely has a blanket on so after a good bath he should look a lot better. But does anyone have any good recommendations for topical products (like shampoos/conditions) that are really good at bringing the luster back into the coat? Thanks a lot! If it helps he's a medium colored chestnut. Does anyone know how to make a chestnut coat really stand out in the show ring? Thanks for your help! I look forward to your responses.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Winter coats are not supposed to look shiny and good. Good coat condition doesn't just happen over night. A wash won't fix it. He needs to be rugged ect... To make my mares coat nice, she is rugged, groomed nearly every day. I start trimming about 1 month before the show and start to hood her and make her coat nice. I also feed her coat and hoof conditioner. It helps and strengthens hooves as well, which is a bonus.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Going to disagree with PintoTess here and say that a winter coat can and should still look shiny and healthy. It comes from proper nutrition and good old fashioned grooming.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Feed her oil...Just normal vegetable oil will do. But apparently Flaxseed oil or corn oil is the best. I am using carbon oil! It is great!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

*Im going to get some flax seed oil! =]*


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

lots of daily grooming !!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Ground flax seed is supposed to help a lot (with coat shine among other things). I just picked up a bag, so I can't speak of results just yet.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Flax takes about a month to put shine in the coat. I didn't know winter coats aren't supposed to be shiney. My two, a black and a bay are shiney and dappled in their long woolies and they basically live outside. All they are getting is timothy hay, loose salt, and water.


----------



## MagicDestiny (Dec 4, 2010)

Okay cool thanks for the suggestions! I'll definitely pass them along. I think a lot has to do with the fact that he is just so dirty and dusty. I think all that dirt and grime is just making it look dull. Does anyone have suggestions of a really good shampoo or conditioner that can really get all the grime out of the coat? He looks like a walking dust cloud at the moment. I know about the oils, and I think I will tell her to start supplementing with some corn oil. Thanks a lot!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok what I said, I missworded it lol  I have a habit of doind that. What I meant was, unlike the summer coat, it is long and fluffy so doesn't look as good as the summer coat.

Sorry guys! lol


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

we're putting black sun flower seeds in our food mix, it has made my girls coat glisten where it is clean!

Also mizing their feed with oil (I believe my BO used to use vegetable oil) will make whem shine!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Lola seems to be naturally shiny =p Before I even started giving her oil she was shiny. It is probably the rug keeping her clean. Even on a wet day she looks good! =D


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

A good coat starts with proper and balanced nutrition. Once a good feeding regime has been established then regular grooming will help maintain a healthy glossy coat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I swear by flax seed. We do a 1/2 cup per day and wow... Its cheap, it's easy, and it has a great shelf life. Not to mention the colic protection and hoof benefits. The omega 3 simulates the omega 3 horses would normally get from fresh green grass. 

The only downside is they may not like to eat it! If that's the case "omega horseshine" supplement is nearly 100% pelletized flax, but its more expensive.

If you insist on just topical shine, forget the products until show day. Get a nice gentle curry brush and curry every day! 

A previous poster is right too! Its winter and they're all furry! Its warmer where I am so my guys still shiny (avatars from Christmas) but you may have to wait til it warms up to get an intense shine!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thealabamaredhead (Aug 16, 2010)

some horses are just born with nice coats. my bf's arabian gelding looks like a shaggy gray teddy bear, but his arabian mare has had a short, shiny, perfect coat all winter. no blankets...it's weird.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

PintoTess said:


> Winter coats are not supposed to look shiny and good.


I disagree. All of our horses have shiny, glossy winter coats. Yes, they may get dirty and smelly when they lay and bake in the sun but they brush clean and shiny again.


----------



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

My BO taught me a really interesting old school trick that doesn't use any products. You take the palm of your hand and press firmly and stroke in the direction of the coat (kinda like a brush). This supposedly draws the natural oils (and oils from your hand) to the surface and brings out a natural sheen. I tried it on Lilly and it actually really worked!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Sarge generally always has a super shiny coat. His coat was looking a little bedraggled and so was he. I had him tube wormed in January and his sparkle and shine is back. Biscuit's hair was dull when I got him almost 4 months ago. Now his hair is glistening even though his woolies and OMG does he have a heavy coat on his midsection. He is shedding like crazy. 

They are fed Safe Choice twice a day with free choice hay and are turned out in a 2 or 3 acre pasture. No supplements - just good nutrition. Loads of grooming. Biscuit is a light palomino and at this moment is pretty darn dirty...can't wait to clean him up and see what he looks like clean!


----------

